# BBG's Trestolone Acetate Transdermal Log



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 11, 2013)

HELL YEAH Trestolone Acetate baby.


I have 2 grams of trestolone acetate mixed with Primordial Performance's old Topical Solution.  I love the carrier because it has aloe vera and a few other natural extracts to make it much nicer on the skin than most topicals.


I'll be taking 25mg per day for 6 weeks.  I'll bump up to 50mg per day if I think it'll help.


The powder dissolved really easily into the Topical Solution, so I'm pretty happy about that.


Definitely researching letrozole at the same time (from a swole source RC sponsor! ).


Let the games begin!!


I'll try to answer any of your questions on the threads on each forum, but I'll mainly be active on: BBG's Trestolone Acetate Log


So if you have any questions, better to post them there.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 12, 2013)

How much is actually absorbed transdermal? Is it a high percentage? I've seen a ton of ups and downs on this compound. Some say its comparable to tren but without the decent mass gains. One thing I've read is everyone says its damn nice for strength gains but fairly harsh. Ill be following bro


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 12, 2013)

longworthb said:


> How much is actually absorbed transdermal? Is it a high percentage? I've seen a ton of ups and downs on this compound. Some say its comparable to tren but without the decent mass gains. One thing I've read is everyone says its damn nice for strength gains but fairly harsh. Ill be following bro



I'll say approximately 40%, but it's certainly variable.  I'll be upping the dose to 50mg probably in no time.  But I also have a very low concentration transdermal so I think the percentage it absorbed may be higher.

Day 1: 25mg


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 13, 2013)

Day 2: 30mg.  Felt hot all day.  Not sure if it's because of the trest, though.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 17, 2013)

Was feeling a bit of itchy nips, so I upped my letro dose.  Libido is up quite a bit as well!


----------

